# Untitled



## Battou (Jan 26, 2008)

See it bigger here
Converson of a picture I posted months ago


----------



## Mathias13 (Jan 26, 2008)

personally, I'd like to see the left side cropped(first beam) just a bit more because that's where my eyes tend to pay attention to but other than that, I like it


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 26, 2008)

Mathias is right. The first beam pulls the eye, its texture is too clearly to be seen, plus it is quite interesting, and in so far distracts from what (I believe) your photo is REALLY meant to be about. 

The conversion looks good to me. How did you convert the photo?


----------



## Battou (Jan 27, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Mathias is right. The first beam pulls the eye, its texture is too clearly to be seen, plus it is quite interesting, and in so far distracts from what (I believe) your photo is REALLY meant to be about.
> 
> The conversion looks good to me. How did you convert the photo?



The subject is the bridge in general, It is to my knowledge one of the oldest opperational bridges in town (in fact the only bridge comperable in age was just ordered closed by the DOT this weekend). I felt the texture of the rust and rivets gave a representation of the age of the bridge. I did notice the draw to the beam in fact it played part in the location of athe watermark.


Sadly, I spent all day converting images in two different manors....I can't be certain but I think this one was scanned in, in BW. Several others where GS conversions in illustratior.

I have been going threw all my Salamanca Rail System Photos and converting them to findout what has to be reshot and what can provided as is such as this one here. 

I was requested to do some shots for the Rail Musiums Calender of anything pertaining to Salamancas rails and stations as they stand today. The calender it self is going to be BW so they want BW submissions. The currator was particularly interested in this shot when I told him I had it so it was one of the first.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, that sounds interesting!!! Wow. Congrats. Good thing to be finding one's photos in a calendar!

OK, so if this is your intention, then by all means leave the photo as it is. In that case, the texture of the nearest beam has to stay. I understand.

Does your software offer you something like a channel mixer for conversion? I have found out that conversions work better when I do them via channel mixer in Photoshop.


----------



## Battou (Jan 27, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Well, that sounds interesting!!! Wow. Congrats. Good thing to be finding one's photos in a calendar!
> 
> OK, so if this is your intention, then by all means leave the photo as it is. In that case, the texture of the nearest beam has to stay. I understand.
> 
> Does your software offer you something like a channel mixer for conversion? I have found out that conversions work better when I do them via channel mixer in Photoshop.



I think it does, I don't tinker with the adjustments too often so....but I have noticed that when I scan in BW from color neg most (anything having to do with color) of the adjustment options are cancled and not accessable.

I can use them with Kodak BWCN however but that does not count really.


----------



## Battou (Jan 27, 2008)

Link to full size copy added


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 27, 2008)

very cool. and i personally like the beam on the left side.


----------



## Battou (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 6, 2008)

This is an excellent shot!  I like the perspective look and how the lines draw into the what looks like a gray-day scene on the other side.  The DOF and the tonal range (?) give the ironwork a texture that really gives me a feel for the rust and deterioration.  I can tell the bridge is still strong and functional.  Film gives such a cool look. Again, good work!


----------



## Battou (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you, That means a lot to me. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also I got the shots of the only bridge (automotive crossing) comperable in age that I mentioned earlier in the thread back to day and will be posting them later on.


----------

